# My Halloween Ideas: amazing spiderman costumes!!



## yesdude (Jun 13, 2012)

anybody has the same idea with me?I found two on www.zentaizone.com 
I was wondering which one is better and please tell me your opinion


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

if I hda to go with either, it would be the first one, the reason why I dont like #2 is the band across the butt, also it doesnt follow through to front. 

Considering I have ordered zentai suits before (from ebay) I know they can have lots of trouble with ordering. I personally woulndt go to a standalone site to order (especially if taking direct CC and not paypal), also, they are notorious for either not working to solve a problem or still sending wrong item or wanting more money for exchanges for their mistake.

That said, I would order from ebay because;
1.privacy for cc info from payment
2.you have a means to get them to comply or risk negative feedback.

The zentai sellers are basically a handful of shops with tons of separate selling IDs. 

Also I found 2 auctions that have better suits in my opinion than the ones your interested in, they look more authentic.
I prefer the darker blue one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-F...68925?pt=US_Costumes&var=&hash=item2573bbab7d

or this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Factory-dir...0871434396?pt=US_Costumes&hash=item2320a3649c


----------

